# Hinge Release set up - speed?



## Rick9 (Jun 25, 2008)

I've been shooting a pull through (Evo + and Element) and want to try a hinge. So, I've got a couple to experiment with that fit my hand well -- Mini Black Hole and MicroMag 3.
Wonder if I could get some tips in setting these up.

When folks say they like them set up fast vs slow does that mean the distance that the release rotates before it goes off? Seems like you can pull and rotate your fingers as fast or slow as you want, and the only adjustment is the cam position. Have I got this right?

So, any recommendations on where to start with the set up? 
Why do you like fast vs slow?

Thanks


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yes that's right....

You don't want to set it fast :nono: That's a problem waiting to happen. You want to set it hard or slow. But not so hard that you can't get it to fire.

Those two releases are really different as far as the pivot point goes. I don't like the Mag Micro.....but I love the Mini Black Hole I've been shooting one for about 2 months now.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

i love the mag mirco! most comfortable release i have ever used! i have mine set up to whre it clicks as soon as i come to anchor. I draw, come to anchor, and it clicks and I just AIM AIM AIM!! BAMMM!


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

I like the Carter Only for the adjustability....


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm loving my Tru Ball baby HT. I, like you, have just made the switch from an Evolution +. I think the Evo is a great intermediate step, making the transition to hinge shooting very easy. I started with mine set very slow, almost to the point that it wouldn't go off, but that way I was safe. And so far, knock on wood, I haven't punched myself in the face.. lol. It is now set just about in the middle of it's micro adjustment, and I like it right there. I can get it into the click just after I hit anchor and my eye gets to the peep, then as long as I am relaxed and not trying too hard to hold, it goes off nice and easy.


----------



## Rick9 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks folks
I've been playing around with the mini Black Hole first, and think I'm getting the hang of it.
Still need to fine tune the speed, and work on relaxing my hand like I do with the pull throughs, but it's coming along.

Now, about the click? Seems like I am smoother and anticipate the shot less without the click.
What's the advantage of the click? Why do you like it?

Thanks.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

I shoot without the click. I battled TP several years ago and the sound of the click leads to anticipation of the shot for me, which scares the heck out of me. I know many who shoot very well using the click as intended. It's just not for me.

As far as the speed, it's all personal preference. You've got to find what is comfortable for you and find a setting that allows the release to break in the ideal amount of time for you. I probably hold a little longer than most, but I like them set heavy.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I like the click because it lets me get to my anchor and settle in without having to worry about the shot breaking before I intend it to. I can settle in, get to the click, then start pulling more without having to be careful when settling into the anchor. Just a little added security I guess and lets me think about the shot, rather than being careful to not let it go off too early.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JPE said:


> I shoot without the click. I battled TP several years ago and the sound of the click leads to anticipation of the shot for me, which scares the heck out of me. I know many who shoot very well using the click as intended. It's just not for me.
> .


If this is happening then I would bet without watching you shoot it that your not shooting it correctly with a click. Everyone that has this issue that I have ever talked to or watch shoot starts their shot and then gets to the click. 

To shoot a click you need to hit full draw and click immediately....and I mean right away. I hit mine about as soon as I hit my anchor and look through my peep. Sticky is about the only person I have ever seen that shoots a hinge with a click well doing it the wrong way :chortle:


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> If this is happening then I would bet without watching you shoot it that your not shooting it correctly with a click. Everyone that has this issue that I have ever talked to or watch shoot starts their shot and then gets to the click.
> 
> To shoot a click you need to hit full draw and click immediately....and I mean right away. I hit mine about as soon as I hit my anchor and look through my peep. Sticky is about the only person I have ever seen that shoots a hinge with a click well doing it the wrong way :chortle:


I know how it works, but thanks for the tip. 

For me, just knowing that there is very little travel left when the release clicks it just induces some bad TP tendencies that I don't care to deal with anymore. Doesn't matter if it clicks before, during, or after anchor. I simply shoot much better without it. Glad to hear the click works for you.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Rick9 said:


> Thanks folks
> I've been playing around with the mini Black Hole first, and think I'm getting the hang of it.
> Still need to fine tune the speed, and work on relaxing my hand like I do with the pull throughs, but it's coming along.
> 
> ...


For me the clicks purpose is twofold.

1) When i set the release to the click, that means that the bow is armed and ready to fire. All I gotta do its aim and let it eat.

2) If it goes to click before I set it there, it's a warning indicator that says "Hey dumbazz!!! Pay attention!!!!!"


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Well thanks everyone - now I actually know what the click is all about. Seriously I did not know that's how you're supposed to use the "click". May have to pull that TruBall back out of storage.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well thanks everyone - now I actually know what the click is all about. Seriously I did not know that's how you're supposed to use the "click". May have to pull that TruBall back out of storage.


Your Welcome.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> You're Welcome.:wink:


Fixed it for you. :tongue:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Fixed it for you. :tongue:


Dad gummed predictive text.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Dad gummed predictive text.


Click


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

What the heck is the right way to shoot a clicker? The guy that won flights at Vegas last year just uses it as a speed bump during rotation. Slows him down a little, but not much. His best attribute has always been that he can aim well, and not even that can distract him.

Clickers to me interupt the whole process and give me the heebie jeebies so I do better without them.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

And that's why your not "supposed" to shoot a click the way he does.....

It's supposed to be used as a safety or as a way to start your shot from the same point every time.....like I said earlier. The # of people that can shoot a hinge with a click as a "speed bump" is beyond small.....probably less then 1%.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

The heck with a clicker, first release I shot was a BT Gold. Learn how to draw with your pointer finger. I shoot my hinge so hot most cant even draw them back. I have even slowed it way down and Bowgod launched his little sis's arrow through the trees. But its gonna take some time to get used to, just set it slow untill its fighting you and then speed it up until your comfortable with it. I am now shooting a Scot Longhorn 3 finger, the micro feels great but its a HUGE differance in scores between the 2 for me. Jump in full steam ahead!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> What the heck is the right way to shoot a clicker? The guy that won flights at Vegas last year just uses it as a speed bump during rotation. Slows him down a little, but not much. His best attribute has always been that he can aim well, and not even that can distract him.
> 
> Clickers to me interupt the whole process and give me the heebie jeebies so I do better without them.





JPE said:


> I know how it works, but thanks for the tip.
> 
> For me, just knowing that there is very little travel left when the release clicks it just induces some bad TP tendencies that I don't care to deal with anymore. Doesn't matter if it clicks before, during, or after anchor. I simply shoot much better without it. Glad to hear the click works for you.


What they both said. But then my psyche is a bit fragile to begin with...



VA Vince said:


> The heck with a clicker, first release I shot was a BT Gold. Learn how to draw with your pointer finger. I shoot my hinge so hot most cant even draw them back. I have even slowed it way down and Bowgod launched his little sis's arrow through the trees. But its gonna take some time to get used to, just set it slow untill its fighting you and then speed it up until your comfortable with it. I am now shooting a Scot Longhorn 3 finger, the micro feels great but its a HUGE differance in scores between the 2 for me. Jump in full steam ahead!


First one I shot was a 70's vintage 2 finger Stan...I learned to draw it with only my pointer, and still basically shoot mine the same way...Most won't even attempt one of my hinges they're so hot...


----------



## Rick9 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks folks
I'm set up slow for now and am experimenting with the click.
Once I can consistently come to anchor and click, I'll have a better idea of how it might work for me. Right now I'm still in the "don't punch myself in the mouth mode", so I'm slow to get to the click. Actually I punched myself twice, but only drew blood once! It's set slower now. :wink:

Anyway, a question on pulling through the shot with a hinge.
I've got the pull with my back part from the Evo + and the Element, but am curious about the finger mechanics.
Are you pulling with your back, and squeezing middle and third finger?
Or, relaxing pointer finger while pulling?
Or both?

Or am I on the wrong track here?


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

as I mentioned in my last post, I am new to shooting a hinge as well, but my understanding is that the "right" way is to do nothing consciously with your fingers. If you initiate the shot by squeezing with your middle and third fingers, you will in effect turn the hinge into a trigger release and it will become a concious shot instead of a surprise, which of course is the purpose of the hinge. The best way I can describe how I am shooting it right now (and I'm sure somebody will correct me if I am doing it wrong) is to more or less just pull through the shot and let the tension cock the release in my hand until the shot breaks. I think it is hard to describe, but you will feel it when you do it right.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Rick9 said:


> Thanks folks
> I'm set up slow for now and am experimenting with the click.
> Once I can consistently come to anchor and click, I'll have a better idea of how it might work for me. Right now I'm still in the "don't punch myself in the mouth mode", so I'm slow to get to the click. Actually I punched myself twice, but only drew blood once! It's set slower now. :wink:
> 
> ...


I may be differant from others but here is my shot. Draw and come to anchor, while coming to anchor i try to relax my hand. At anchor I start to tighten my back muscles and relax my hand almost to much. Well now it is to much as most of my shot the release falls to the ground after the shot. I think relaxing your release hand is KEY to shooting a hinge properly, but that is just my opinion. Get rid of the clicker too! I have seen some archers get some sort of target panic shooting a hinge because of the clicker, again its just my opinion. Good luck with either way you choose and keep at it. It took me a couple of years to really figure it out.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Personally...I don't like 'the clicker' on my hinge releases. Like Bob said...gives me the heebie jeebies. 

I started shooting a Stan 20 years ago...long before anybody thought up the idea of including a clicker. IMHO it destroys the whole purpose of a hinge...the surprise release.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Personally...I don't like 'the clicker' on my hinge releases. Like Bob said...gives me the heebie jeebies.
> 
> I started shooting a Stan 20 years ago...long before anybody thought up the idea of including a clicker. IMHO it destroys the whole purpose of a hinge...the surprise release.


Nope....not at all. You should hit the click before you even start the aiming process.

The surprise is the exact same. Go back and look at the pics that Sticky took of me shooting at MOB earlier in the year......I was shooting a Stan then with a click in it. You don't get release hand action like that without a surprise :wink:


----------



## Rick9 (Jun 25, 2008)

golfingguy27 said:


> is to more or less just pull through the shot and let the tension cock the release in my hand until the shot breaks. I think it is hard to describe, but you will feel it when you do it right.





VA Vince said:


> I may be differant from others but here is my shot. Draw and come to anchor, while coming to anchor i try to relax my hand. At anchor I start to tighten my back muscles and relax my hand almost to much./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You want your release set hard enough that you can relax and have pressure applied to all 3 fingers at full draw. Then just shoot it like your shooting your Evo.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Nope....not at all. You should hit the click before you even start the aiming process.
> 
> The surprise is the exact same. Go back and look at the pics that Sticky took of me shooting at MOB earlier in the year......I was shooting a Stan then with a click in it. You don't get release hand action like that without a surprise :wink:


Yep, I understand the proper use of the clicker. If it works for you then by all means use it.

Maybe I should re-state...for *ME* it ruins the surprise factor.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

If it ruins the surprise factor.... your either not shooting the click correctly or your a hinge puncher and don't want to admit it :wink:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> If it ruins the surprise factor.... your either not shooting the click correctly or your a hinge puncher and don't want to admit it :wink:


First thought that enters my mind when a release clicks......"OH CRAP, it can go off any time now!". Now all the sudden I'm thinking about my release hand (which for me is about the worst thought that can happen) and not the center of the target. Mentally, I'm "looking" backwards instead of forward. 

I did start with a clicker after a long time away from a hinge release as a safety and aid to help me get to the right speed. But, for scoring it has never worked out for me. 

I've ground the clicker end off most of my Carter's just to keep from trying them ever again. :wink:



Rick9 said:


> OK, still playing around with finger tension - pulling, relaxing pointer and tightening middle and third finger.
> Just pulling with the force on my pointer finger and nothing happens - not surprising


Search over in the Pro Archer forum for Swami's diagram showing the transfer of tension. Nice visual aid for what happens.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> First thought that enters my mind when a release clicks......"OH CRAP, it can go off any time now!". Now all the sudden I'm thinking about my release hand (which for me is about the worst thought that can happen) and not the center of the target. Mentally, I'm "looking" backwards instead of forward.
> 
> I did start with a clicker after a long time away from a hinge release as a safety and aid to help me get to the right speed. But, for scoring it has never worked out for me.
> 
> I've ground the clicker end off most of my Carter's just to keep from trying them ever again. :wink:




I have 110% trust in my shot so it's not an issue.....It can go off at anytime without a click also :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> If it ruins the surprise factor.... your either not shooting the click correctly or your a hinge puncher and don't want to admit it :wink:


I'm probably not shooting it 'correctly'...nor do I want to. I tried the clicker once. It lasted a grand total of two shots before being removed. Sorry Hornet, it ain't for me.

'Hinge Puncher'?  I don't think so. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I have 110% trust in my shot so it's not an issue.....It can go off at anytime without a click also :wink:


Yea, I've seen you shoot through the 'click' too.. 

I shoot a clicker.. love it. It helps me to set my grip, which has been inconsistent, at best. Once it clicks, i can relax and focus on the X. I've been working on it all summer and finally I'm finding the couple keys to form and consistency that I've lacked. 

I tend to set mine on the slow side. I don't want it too fast, I need to be sure I pull through all the way, and slowing it down seems to help me there.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rick9 said:


> Thanks folks
> I'm set up slow for now and am experimenting with the click.
> Once I can consistently come to anchor and click, I'll have a better idea of how it might work for me. Right now I'm still in the "don't punch myself in the mouth mode", so I'm slow to get to the click. Actually I punched myself twice, but only drew blood once! It's set slower now. :wink:
> 
> ...


All of the above work.. :chortle: 

There are many different ways to 'shoot a hinge' but.. you basically have to find what is most consistent for you. Personally, I shoot a clicker.. as I reach full draw, I try to relax my release hand and wrist (especially) as I come to full draw. I should be just short of the click or just barely reaching it as I settle in at full draw and set my shoulders/arms. Then it's increasing back tension on my right side (I'm a righty), while keeping my bow shoulder relaxed and low that will cause the release to break. Once I hit my click, I try to relax everything, focus on the dot or X, get my breathing in order and start to tension my right side rhomboids to affect the release, while focusing on the 'float' of the dot.. and burning a hole in da middle with my eyes.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You haven't seen me shoot thru it....you've seen me draw back with it in the click...big difference same result :chortle:

But that was on the Stan that has a bump instead of click. The Scott clicks much better


----------

